# Slot car racing



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Guys...

Folks in the DWF area may be interested in this..

I will be loaning my Door track for a vacation Bible school in July. The theme is learning to drive and I thought what the hay lets get some new kids hooked on slots.. I will simplify the layout from what I have it at now and wanted some suggestions on what cars to use.. Anyone want to kick in a door prize? I picked up a Artim figure 8 for ten bucks at toyz r expensive to give away, may be 1/43rd but a new slot head is a new slot head...

Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Heya Coach! 

Sorry I'm writing 4 days later but I had a computer meltdown. If I was gonna race one type of car with kids, I'd go with XTraction style cars. Thunderjets could prove frustrating for youngsters as thay come off too easily. GPluses and Tycos hold to the track pretty well, but when they come off, they really fly off. Tycos with NASCAR style bodies may be ok for taking damage, but anything with wings or fins would be right out...they're too easily broken. At least with your Magnatraction types you get some good speed, a bit of downforce, cool cars, and yet they can come off without flying thru the air. May I suggest some foam rubber barriers around the track?

As far as prizes go, down in back of my apartment building are a bunch of old battered patio doors leaning up against the wall waiting to be junked. If ya wanna foot the shipping, I'll get em to ya. You'd have all the door prizes you want. (Ba-dump Bump!  )


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

what I did for the kids and nephew: Radio Shack sells these little tiny "rare earth magnets" . superglue them on the bottom rear of the chassis somewhere and the car stays on nice, still an occassional wreck, but not every lap. I think their about 2.00 a pack (2 magnets per pack)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Heya Coach!
> 
> 
> As far as prizes go, down in back of my apartment building are a bunch of old battered patio doors leaning up against the wall waiting to be junked. If ya wanna foot the shipping, I'll get em to ya. You'd have all the door prizes you want. (Ba-dump Bump!  )



Hmm more door tracks.. lay them end to end.....

Dave...

And thanks for the tips expecially the foam rubber one..that may prove to be very handy...

:wave: :wave:


----------

